# Angeli e Demoni



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

_Sull’onda dello straordinario successo de Il Codice Da Vinci, è stato pubblicato in Italia anche Angeli e demoni che Dan Brown ha scritto nel 1999 e pubblicato in America nel 2000.
Il tema fulcro di questo romanzo è la contrapposizione tra fede e scienza.
Robert Langdon, massimo esperto di simbologia religiosa, dopo essere stato svegliato nel cuore della notte e trasportato dagli Stati Uniti in Svizzera, si trova a dover esaminare un cadavere terribilmente mutilato e marchiato a fuoco dal terribile segno degli Illuminati, setta molto potente che da secoli combatte il primato della Chiesa sulla Terra. L’orrendo omicidio è stato perpetrato nei laboratori del CERN, a Ginevra, ai danni dello scienziato Leonardo Vetra che, insieme alla figlia Vittoria, era riuscito a imprigionare in una specie di camera di sospensione a forma di cilindro un campione di antimateria. Naturalmente si tratta di una particella altamente instabile che, se entrasse in contatto con la materia circostante, genererebbe un’esplosione dalle proporzioni catastrofiche.
Nel frattempo, a Roma sta per iniziare il conclave per l’elezione del nuovo papa ed è proprio in Vaticano che il cilindro è stato nascosto, visibile sul monitor della guardia svizzera, ma impossibile da trovare in tempo utile. Come se non bastasse i quattro cardinali candidati al Sommo Pontificato sono scomparsi. Tocca a Langdon e a Vittoria correre a Roma e trovare una soluzione tra codici cifrati e cripte seguendo antichi e segreti percorsi tra chiese magnifiche e splendidi monumenti…
Questo libro è molto simile nella struttura a Il Codice Da Vinci, ma non ha lo stesso fascino. Al di là delle imprecisioni linguistiche e storico-artistiche che sono assolutamente evidenti, il racconto, seppur costruito con sapienza, non è a mio parere il capolavoro di cui molti parlano. L’idea della storia improntata sul conflitto tra scienziati e uomini di fede è ottima e forse anche il suo primo svilupparsi, ma nella parte finale rasenta l’assurdo o forse il ridicolo. Credo tuttavia che possa essere una piacevole lettura, dalla narrazione fluida e scorrevole, a tratti intrigante e fantasiosa. In fondo tutto dipende dalle nostre aspettative, la cosa fondamentale è non credere di trovarvi l’Eco de Il nome della rosa o il Follett de I pilastri della Terra._

Per chi avesse tempo da perdere come la sottoscritta


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Sull’onda dello straordinario successo de Il Codice Da Vinci, è stato pubblicato in Italia anche Angeli e demoni che Dan Brown ha scritto nel 1999 e pubblicato in America nel 2000._
> _Il tema fulcro di questo romanzo è la contrapposizione tra fede e scienza._
> _Robert Langdon, massimo esperto di simbologia religiosa, dopo essere stato svegliato nel cuore della notte e trasportato dagli Stati Uniti in Svizzera, si trova a dover esaminare un cadavere terribilmente mutilato e marchiato a fuoco dal terribile segno degli Illuminati, setta molto potente che da secoli combatte il primato della Chiesa sulla Terra. L’orrendo omicidio è stato perpetrato nei laboratori del CERN, a Ginevra, ai danni dello scienziato Leonardo Vetra che, insieme alla figlia Vittoria, era riuscito a imprigionare in una specie di camera di sospensione a forma di cilindro un campione di antimateria. Naturalmente si tratta di una particella altamente instabile che, se entrasse in contatto con la materia circostante, genererebbe un’esplosione dalle proporzioni catastrofiche._
> _Nel frattempo, a Roma sta per iniziare il conclave per l’elezione del nuovo papa ed è proprio in Vaticano che il cilindro è stato nascosto, visibile sul monitor della guardia svizzera, ma impossibile da trovare in tempo utile. Come se non bastasse i quattro cardinali candidati al Sommo Pontificato sono scomparsi. Tocca a Langdon e a Vittoria correre a Roma e trovare una soluzione tra codici cifrati e cripte seguendo antichi e segreti percorsi tra chiese magnifiche e splendidi monumenti…_
> ...


Se uno deve farsi due palle, tanto vale che si legga un saggio di storia vera.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Sull’onda dello straordinario successo de Il Codice Da Vinci, è stato pubblicato in Italia anche Angeli e demoni che Dan Brown ha scritto nel 1999 e pubblicato in America nel 2000._
> _Il tema fulcro di questo romanzo è la contrapposizione tra fede e scienza._
> _Robert Langdon, massimo esperto di simbologia religiosa, dopo essere stato svegliato nel cuore della notte e trasportato dagli Stati Uniti in Svizzera, si trova a dover esaminare un cadavere terribilmente mutilato e marchiato a fuoco dal terribile segno degli Illuminati, setta molto potente che da secoli combatte il primato della Chiesa sulla Terra. L’orrendo omicidio è stato perpetrato nei laboratori del CERN, a Ginevra, ai danni dello scienziato Leonardo Vetra che, insieme alla figlia Vittoria, era riuscito a imprigionare in una specie di camera di sospensione a forma di cilindro un campione di antimateria. Naturalmente si tratta di una particella altamente instabile che, se entrasse in contatto con la materia circostante, genererebbe un’esplosione dalle proporzioni catastrofiche._
> _Nel frattempo, a Roma sta per iniziare il conclave per l’elezione del nuovo papa ed è proprio in Vaticano che il cilindro è stato nascosto, visibile sul monitor della guardia svizzera, ma impossibile da trovare in tempo utile. Come se non bastasse i quattro cardinali candidati al Sommo Pontificato sono scomparsi. Tocca a Langdon e a Vittoria correre a Roma e trovare una soluzione tra codici cifrati e cripte seguendo antichi e segreti percorsi tra chiese magnifiche e splendidi monumenti…_
> ...


per i pilastri della terra


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Sull’onda dello straordinario successo de Il Codice Da Vinci, è stato pubblicato in Italia anche Angeli e demoni che Dan Brown ha scritto nel 1999 e pubblicato in America nel 2000._
> _Il tema fulcro di questo romanzo è la contrapposizione tra fede e scienza._
> _Robert Langdon, massimo esperto di simbologia religiosa, dopo essere stato svegliato nel cuore della notte e trasportato dagli Stati Uniti in Svizzera, si trova a dover esaminare un cadavere terribilmente mutilato e marchiato a fuoco dal terribile segno degli Illuminati, setta molto potente che da secoli combatte il primato della Chiesa sulla Terra. L’orrendo omicidio è stato perpetrato nei laboratori del CERN, a Ginevra, ai danni dello scienziato Leonardo Vetra che, insieme alla figlia Vittoria, era riuscito a imprigionare in una specie di camera di sospensione a forma di cilindro un campione di antimateria. Naturalmente si tratta di una particella altamente instabile che, se entrasse in contatto con la materia circostante, genererebbe un’esplosione dalle proporzioni catastrofiche._
> _Nel frattempo, a Roma sta per iniziare il conclave per l’elezione del nuovo papa ed è proprio in Vaticano che il cilindro è stato nascosto, visibile sul monitor della guardia svizzera, ma impossibile da trovare in tempo utile. Come se non bastasse i quattro cardinali candidati al Sommo Pontificato sono scomparsi. Tocca a Langdon e a Vittoria correre a Roma e trovare una soluzione tra codici cifrati e cripte seguendo antichi e segreti percorsi tra chiese magnifiche e splendidi monumenti…_
> ...


(*) CCC!

(*) che cazzata cosmica


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> (*) CCC!
> 
> (*) che cazzata cosmica


Ma tu non sai che l'antimateria e' stata creata per convalidare il Fiat Lux della genesi


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Se uno deve farsi due palle, tanto vale che si legga un saggio di storia vera.


Ma no dai... fa ridere.

Poi comunque e' scritto bene...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> per i pilastri della terra



I pilastri della terra e' un gran bel libro


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tu non sai che l'antimateria e' stata creata per convalidare il Fiat Lux della genesi


perchè lascienza arriva a dare risposte che lareligione ha sempre fondato solo sulla fede


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma no dai... fa ridere.
> 
> Poi comunque e' scritto bene...


Non lo so se fa ridere....
Pure io quando mi vedo Giacobbo mi ammazzo dalle risate...


----------



## Grande82 (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Sull’onda dello straordinario successo de Il Codice Da Vinci, è stato pubblicato in Italia anche Angeli e demoni che Dan Brown ha scritto nel 1999 e pubblicato in America nel 2000._
> _Il tema fulcro di questo romanzo è la contrapposizione tra fede e scienza._
> _Robert Langdon, massimo esperto di simbologia religiosa, dopo essere stato svegliato nel cuore della notte e trasportato dagli Stati Uniti in Svizzera, si trova a dover esaminare un cadavere terribilmente mutilato e marchiato a fuoco dal terribile segno degli Illuminati, setta molto potente che da secoli combatte il primato della Chiesa sulla Terra. L’orrendo omicidio è stato perpetrato nei laboratori del CERN, a Ginevra, ai danni dello scienziato Leonardo Vetra che, insieme alla figlia Vittoria, era riuscito a imprigionare in una specie di camera di sospensione a forma di cilindro un campione di antimateria. Naturalmente si tratta di una particella altamente instabile che, se entrasse in contatto con la materia circostante, genererebbe un’esplosione dalle proporzioni catastrofiche._
> _Nel frattempo, a Roma sta per iniziare il conclave per l’elezione del nuovo papa ed è proprio in Vaticano che il cilindro è stato nascosto, visibile sul monitor della guardia svizzera, ma impossibile da trovare in tempo utile. Come se non bastasse i quattro cardinali candidati al Sommo Pontificato sono scomparsi. Tocca a Langdon e a Vittoria correre a Roma e trovare una soluzione tra codici cifrati e cripte seguendo antichi e segreti percorsi tra chiese magnifiche e splendidi monumenti…_
> ...


 L'ho letto anni fa e concordo col giudizio.
NEl finale perde tantissimo!!!!
PErò la trama è abbastanza avvincente!!
SOlo che siamo buoni tutti (quasi) a fare il romanzo con l'omicidio della porta chiusa dall'interno e scoprire poi che l'assassino... è il fantasma!!
Insomma, finale assurdo ma bel romanzo. 
E piacevole girare per Roma seguendone i passi.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè lascienza arriva a dare risposte che lareligione ha sempre fondato solo sulla fede


La scienza vorrebbe arrivare a dare tutte le risposte che la religione fonda sulla fede... alla fine anche loro (gli scienziati) vanno avanti per fede


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tu non sai che l'antimateria e' stata creata per convalidare il Fiat Lux della genesi


 Che poi, da un po' mi viene seriamente da pensare che non sia stato creato nulla...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (23 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> per i pilastri della terra


uno dei libri più belli che ho letto.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che poi, da un po' mi viene seriamente da pensare che non sia stato creato nulla...


Ci puo' tranquillamente stare... in effetti siamo noi a credere di esser stati creati, che il mondo sia stato creato, l'universo sia stato creato...


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci puo' tranquillamente stare... in effetti siamo noi a credere di esser stati creati, che il mondo sia stato creato, l'universo sia stato creato...


Si infatti... che poi detto così l'ho detto male. Sono quasi certo che non sia stato creato nulla, perchè non credo nel necessario creatore. Volevo dire che inizio a pensare che non sia nato nulla... cioè che tutto quanto ci sia da sempre e ci sarà sempre, solo in forme continuamente diverse.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si infatti... che poi detto così l'ho detto male. Sono quasi certo che non sia stato creato nulla, perchè non credo nel necessario creatore. Volevo dire che inizio a pensare che non sia nato nulla... cioè che tutto quanto ci sia da sempre e ci sarà sempre, solo in forme continuamente diverse.


un continuo "stiamo lavorando per voi?"


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> un continuo "stiamo lavorando per voi?"


 scritto da chi?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> scritto da chi?


non ho capito...
io mi riferivo a quello che hai scritto tu e cioè che tutto c'è da sempre ma cambia di continuo forma....


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si infatti... che poi detto così l'ho detto male. Sono quasi certo che non sia stato creato nulla, perchè non credo nel necessario creatore. Volevo dire che inizio a pensare che non sia nato nulla... cioè che tutto quanto ci sia da sempre e ci sarà sempre, solo in forme continuamente diverse.


Non credo in un creatore quindi anche per me c'era gia' tutto... e tutto ci sar'a anche quando la razza umana sara' estinta...

Se c'e' un creatore ci vediamo all'inferno... porta la birra


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non ho capito...
> io mi riferivo a quello che hai scritto tu e cioè che tutto c'è da sempre ma cambia di continuo forma....


Non ci avevo mai pensato. In genere si divide il tempo tra un prima (dove c'è il nulla), ed il "dopo", dove per effetto di un principio creatore c'è tutto. Ma certo, non è provato...e comunque il nulla non fa parte dell'esperienza umana.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non ho capito...
> io mi riferivo a quello che hai scritto tu e cioè che tutto c'è da sempre ma cambia di continuo forma....


 ah ok... non avevo capito io, allora!


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo in un creatore quindi anche per me c'era gia' tutto... e tutto ci sar'a anche quando la razza umana sara' estinta...
> 
> Se c'e' un creatore ci vediamo all'inferno... porta la birra


Se c'è un creatore, è meglio per lui che abbia una buona scusa...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ci avevo mai pensato. In genere si divide il tempo tra un prima (dove c'è il nulla), ed il "dopo", dove per effetto di un principio creatore c'è tutto. Ma certo, non è provato...e comunque il nulla non fa parte dell'esperienza umana.


Infatti secondo me l'errore che facciamo noi poveri essere umani e' prendere la nostra vita (concepimento/creazione...nascita...sviluppo... morte) e riproporre quello stesso modello a tutto quello che ci circonda... potrebbe essere vero ma potrebbe essere anche una grande cazzata


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti secondo me l'errore che facciamo noi poveri essere umani e' prendere la nostra vita (concepimento/creazione...nascita...sviluppo... morte) e riproporre quello stesso modello a tutto quello che ci circonda... potrebbe essere vero ma potrebbe essere anche una grande cazzata


 Infatti la concezione del tempo lineare è tipicamente occidentale... in oriente il tempo è ciclico, un cerchio. E penso siano più vicini loro alla verità.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se c'è un creatore, è meglio per lui che abbia una buona scusa...


Quel giorno era ubriaco e aveva lasciato i preservativi a casa...


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti secondo me l'errore che facciamo noi poveri essere umani e' prendere la nostra vita (concepimento/creazione...nascita...sviluppo... morte) e riproporre quello stesso modello a tutto quello che ci circonda... potrebbe essere vero ma potrebbe essere anche una grande cazzata


Facciamo tutto a forma di uomo. Pure Dio. In quasi tutte le religioni si incarna.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quel giorno era ubriaco e aveva lasciato i preservativi a casa...
























 Se mi rispondesse così, gli inviterei da bere...


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti la concezione del tempo lineare è tipicamente occidentale... in oriente il tempo è ciclico, un cerchio. E penso siano più vicini loro alla verità.


 Solo nella nostra non è ciclico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se c'è un creatore, è meglio per lui che abbia una buona scusa...


 Soprattutto per le zanzare e ...mio marito...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti la concezione del tempo lineare è tipicamente occidentale... in oriente il tempo è ciclico, un cerchio. E penso siano più vicini loro alla verità.



Un cerchio talmente vasto da far sembrare lineare


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Solo nella nostra non è ciclico.


 Un po' colpa del monoteismo, e del nostro dio personale...


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2009)

Ad esempio per le culture americane il princio de l mondo veniva dallo spazio. Dall'universo, del quale non c'è ne fine nè principio.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un cerchio talmente vasto da far sembrare lineare


 bella lì... vero!


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un po' colpa del monoteismo, e del nostro dio personale...


Non lo so se è del monoteismo.Nella religione ebraica Dio non si incarna.


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Soprattutto per le zanzare e ...mio marito...


vero... ti offrirà da bere il Principale in persona, e ti chiderà scusa davanti a due vodka martini


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non lo so se è del monoteismo.Nella religione ebraica Dio non si incarna.


Solo perche' e' troppo tirchio


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non lo so se è del monoteismo.Nella religione ebraica Dio non si incarna.


 Ma ti crea, ti fa moltiplicare  e infine ti uccide. E se ti sei comportato bene, raggiungi la meta. Tutto lineare.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Aprile 2009)

Alla fine anche il taoismo entra in contraddizione con sè stesso: in alcuni passi del Tao Te Ching, Lao Tzu dice che l'uomo compiuto osserva il Tao da una posizione al di fuori di esso. Ma dove dovrebbe essere questo "fuori" se il Tao è il tutto? Inoltre questa visione mi pare troppo "inutile", non mi piace. Giustifica tutto ed il contrario di tutto, tropo comodo.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Alla fine anche il taoismo entra in contraddizione con sè stesso: in alcuni passi del Tao Te Ching, Lao Tzu dice che l'uomo compiuto osserva il Tao da una posizione al di fuori di esso. Ma dove dovrebbe essere questo "fuori" se il Tao è il tutto? Inoltre questa visione mi pare troppo "inutile", non mi piace. Giustifica tutto ed il contrario di tutto, tropo comodo.



Bhe' noi non conosciamo il contrario, ma non e' impossibile pensare che ci sia.

Alla fine tutti si parano il culo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vero... ti offrirà da bere il Principale in persona, e ti chiderà scusa davanti a due vodka martini










...guardando mio marito dall'alto...


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

*probabile..*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...guardando mio marito dall'alto...


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bhe' noi non conosciamo il contrario, ma non e' impossibile pensare che ci sia.
> 
> Alla fine tutti si parano il culo


 Difatti, per questo io sono assolutamete contro le religioni e le filosofie chiuse.
I mio pensiero è questo: universo a spirale, generante quindi luoghi e situazioni che si possono assomigliare ma in realtà non si ripetono mai. Un inizio, forse, ed una fine, forse, ma su proporzioni talmente immense che per noi poveri esseri umani è perfettamente inutile fantasticare tanto sul rimo quanto sulla seconda. Avvertiamo però la corrente, il flusso che, pur soggetto a "gorghi" e "mulinelli", continua inesorabile il proprio scorrere. Sta a noi, contrastarla, seguirla passivamente o favorirla, ma senza la reale speranza di vedere alcun risultato della propria opera, che si mescolerà in un tutto troppo grande per i nostri piccoli occhi. Unico riferimento: la propria coscienza.


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2009)

L'idea che ci sia un Dio, che però non si occupi di noi, non sfiora neanche la mente dell'umanità.
Preferiamo la sua persecuzione alla sua più improbabile indifferenza. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









"Che cosa è mai L'Uomo perchè te ne ricordi? Ti curi del Figlio dell'Uomo?"


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Alla fine anche il taoismo entra in contraddizione con sè stesso: in alcuni passi del Tao Te Ching, Lao Tzu dice che l'uomo compiuto osserva il Tao da una posizione al di fuori di esso. Ma dove dovrebbe essere questo "fuori" se il Tao è il tutto? Inoltre questa visione mi pare troppo "inutile", non mi piace. Giustifica tutto ed il contrario di tutto, tropo comodo.


 Siccome Lao Tzu esordisce con: *Il Tao di cui parlerò non è il vero Tao*, fa tana subito. A quel punto, a qualunque tua obiezione, potrebbe risponderti... _cazzone, ma vedi che non mi ascolti con attenzione? Non è mica il vero Tao... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> *L'idea che ci sia un Dio, che però non si occupi di noi, non sfiora neanche la mente dell'umanità*.
> Preferiamo la sua persecuzione alla sua più improbabile indifferenza.
> 
> 
> ...


Gli orientali lo pensano. Il loro dio è impersonale. _Tratta le diecimila creature come cani di paglia._


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Difatti, per questo io sono assolutamete contro le religioni e le filosofie chiuse.
> I mio pensiero è questo: universo a spirale, generante quindi luoghi e situazioni che si possono assomigliare ma in realtà non si ripetono mai. Un inizio, forse, ed una fine, forse, ma su proporzioni talmente immense che per noi poveri esseri umani è perfettamente inutile fantasticare tanto sul rimo quanto sulla seconda. Avvertiamo però la corrente, il flusso che, pur soggetto a "gorghi" e "mulinelli", continua inesorabile il proprio scorrere. Sta a noi, contrastarla, seguirla passivamente o favorirla, ma senza la reale speranza di vedere alcun risultato della propria opera, che si mescolerà in un tutto troppo grande per i nostri piccoli occhi. Unico riferimento: la propria coscienza.


Pero' c'e' sempre qualcosa di "divino"... la spirale si genera comunque da un punto e dai e ridai ti chiedi dove sia quel punto e perche'.

Preferisco il cerchio, non ha fine, non ha inizio... e' ciclico ma ogni giro difficilmente sara' uguale al precedente... simile ma non uguale


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> L'idea che ci sia un Dio, che però non si occupi di noi, non sfiora neanche la mente dell'umanità.
> Preferiamo la sua persecuzione alla sua più improbabile indifferenza.
> 
> 
> ...


Ti giuro che e' l'unico dio di cui potrei riconoscere l'esistenza... assolutamente menefreghista e pure un poco burlone


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' c'e' sempre qualcosa di "divino"... la spirale si genera comunque da un punto e dai e ridai ti chiedi dove sia quel punto e perche'.
> 
> Preferisco il cerchio, non ha fine, non ha inizio... e' ciclico ma ogni giro difficilmente sara' uguale al precedente... simile ma non uguale


A me di quell'eventuale creatore frega meno di quanto a lui possa fregare di me, quindi non mi pongo il problema. Della mia visione cosmogonica non mi faccio problemi "estetici" e speculativi, ma solo osservativi.
Se nulla che è stato prima somiglia a ciò che viene dopo, hai creato una sequenza lineare, quindi ricaschi daccapo. Il Tao o te lo cucchi chiuso ed immutabile (e quindi fastidiosamente inutile) o ti ritroverai sempre ad andare "da A a B".


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti giuro che e' l'unico dio di cui potrei riconoscere l'esistenza... assolutamente menefreghista e pure un *poco burlone*


DIrei piuttosto *sadico*, per quello preferisco pensare che non ci sia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Siccome Lao Tzu esordisce con: *Il Tao di cui parlerò non è il vero Tao*, fa tana subito. A quel punto, a qualunque tua obiezione, potrebbe risponderti... _cazzone, ma vedi che non mi ascolti con attenzione? Non è mica il vero Tao...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fummmmmbettiiiino il vecchio Lao.
Làsa fà a lu.


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2009)

La fregtura per me non sta tanto nell'ostinazione nell'avere un Dio creatore. Quanto nella presunzione dell'eternità umana. Questo ha giustificato un bel pò di crimini. Lo faccio per guadagnarmi la vita eterna. Salto in aria imbottito di tritolo e mi guadagno il Paradiso. Lotto per la Terra Santa e vivrò in eterno.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me di quell'eventuale creatore frega meno di quanto a lui possa fregare di me, quindi non mi pongo il problema. Della mia visione cosmogonica non mi faccio problemi "estetici" e speculativi, ma solo osservativi.
> Se nulla che è stato prima somiglia a ciò che viene dopo, hai creato una sequenza lineare, quindi ricaschi daccapo. Il Tao o te lo cucchi chiuso ed immutabile (e quindi fastidiosamente inutile) o ti ritroverai sempre ad andare "da A a B".


Il problema non e' fregarsene o meno, pero' tu nella tua teoria ammetti la possibilita' di un creatore.

Credo che tu non mi abbia capita... ho detto che sara' simile ma non uguale... io del cerchio vedro' una parte infinitesimale tanto da farmi credere a un'evoluzione lineare... di fatto non credendo in un principio ne in una fine vedo il cerchio come possibilita'  una bella figura chiusa che non ha un A o B nella sua totalita' perche' si ripete all'infinito.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

Comunque e' solo giovedi


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> La fregtura per me non sta tanto nell'ostinazione nell'avere un Dio creatore. Quanto nella presunzione dell'eternità umana. Questo ha giustificato un bel pò di crimini. Lo faccio per guadagnarmi la vita eterna. Salto in aria imbottito di tritolo e mi guadagno il Paradiso. Lotto per la Terra Santa e vivrò in eterno.


Infatti se anche esistesse un dio, non vedo proprio perchè questo dovrebbe necessariamente comportare la nostra vita eterna. 
Potrebbe benissimo esserci un creatore, e non esserci comunque nulla dopo la morte.
Ci diamo troppa importanza, è questo il nostro vero problema.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti se anche esistesse un dio, non vedo proprio perchè questo dovrebbe necessariamente comportare la nostra vita eterna.
> Potrebbe benissimo esserci un creatore, e non esserci comunque nulla dopo la morte.
> Ci diamo troppa importanza, è questo il nostro vero problema.


Infatti crediamo che dio esista in nostra funzione...


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti crediamo che dio esista in nostra funzione...


 Lo abbiamo creato per quello! Ci manca solo che non sia ai nostri ordini


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo abbiamo creato per quello! Ci manca solo che non sia ai nostri ordini


















Ci sta che si ribelli e si mangi quella cazzo di mela


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci sta che si ribelli e si mangi quella cazzo di mela
















 Se solo ci prova, gli facciamo passare tutta la voglia di frutta in un botto solo!


----------



## Iris (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque e' solo giovedi


E dato che il tempo è ciclico come in un grande ritorno, passato un giovedì, ne tornerà un  altro!!!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E dato che il tempo è ciclico come in un grande ritorno, passato un giovedì, ne tornerà un  altro!!!


E quando noi ci tireremo il calzino Giovedi' ci sara' ancora


----------



## Nobody (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E quando noi ci tireremo il calzino Giovedi' ci sara' ancora


 L'Eterno Ritorno del baffone pazzo!


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il problema non e' fregarsene o meno, pero' tu nella tua teoria ammetti la possibilita' di un creatore.
> 
> Credo che tu non mi abbia capita... ho detto che sara' simile ma non uguale... io del cerchio vedro' una parte infinitesimale tanto da farmi credere a un'evoluzione lineare... di fatto non credendo in un principio ne in una fine vedo il cerchio come possibilita' una bella figura chiusa che non ha un A o B nella sua totalita' perche' si ripete all'infinito.


Io non nego nulla, poichè troppe cose "impossibili" si sono dimostrate possibilissime, anzi.
Quel che nego è la possibilità per l'uomo di derteriminare una realtà sconosciuta semplicemente con un atto di volontà (o di fede), chiudendo così la possibilità di scoprire la realtà poco per volta, od ipotecando la propria esistenza in funzione di illazioni non solo senza alcun fondamento, ma prive pure di un reale ritorno pratico nella propria vita, che è troppo breve e limitata per pretendere di comprendere gli estremi del tutto.
Se il cambiamento che tu vedi è dato dalla natura circoscritta dei limiti umani, è presumibile pure un universo chiuso e reiterante, ma a questo punto si, che faccio una questione di estetica: non mi piace perchè sarebbe del tutto inutile.
Nel momento in cui, però, tu mi parlassi di cambiamenti di qualsiasi genere anche oltre la percettibilità umana o di qualsiasi altra natura sensibile, ecco che quell'universo apparentemente chiuso si rivelerebbe invece in evoluzione.
Sempre pronto a cambiare idea nel momento in cui mi si dimostrasse che sbaglio, ma non mi accontenterò di parole, soprattutto di seconda, terza o milionesima mano.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> La fregtura per me non sta tanto nell'ostinazione nell'avere un Dio creatore. Quanto nella presunzione dell'eternità umana. Questo ha giustificato un bel pò di crimini. Lo faccio per guadagnarmi la vita eterna. Salto in aria imbottito di tritolo e mi guadagno il Paradiso. Lotto per la Terra Santa e vivrò in eterno.


E' stata una necessità creata dalla coscienza umana, che si è resa conto della brevità della vita, pertanto l'uomo ha avuto bisogno di credersi potenzialmente eterno per giustificare la propria esistenza. Poi in molti ci hano marciato, ed hanno creato tante belle favolette per rimbambire i poveracci.


----------



## Old reale (23 Aprile 2009)

mah...che c'è di male nello scrivere un romanzo fantascientifico?
a me paiono discorsi snobistici....ho detto..
E alla facciazza vostra con le cazzate cosmiche Dan Brown fa i soldi e i miei 7 euro del tascabile se li è guadagnati tutti...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mah...che c'è di male nello scrivere un romanzo fantascientifico?
> a me paiono discorsi snobistici....ho detto..
> E alla facciazza vostra con le cazzate cosmiche Dan Brown fa i soldi e i miei 7 euro del tascabile se li è guadagnati tutti...


ma guarda che almeno io ho letto sia il codice da vinci che angeli e demoni e li ho letti tutti d'un fiato...a scrivere scrive bene


----------



## Old reale (23 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma guarda che almeno io ho letto sia il codice da vinci che angeli e demoni e li ho letti tutti d'un fiato...a scrivere scrive bene


e quindi?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e quindi?


 e quindi niente, ti rispondevo.


----------



## Old reale (23 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e quindi niente, ti rispondevo.


 mi pare siamo d'accordo in sintesi...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mi pare siamo d'accordo in sintesi...


credo di si...al di là dell'attendibilità o veridicità delle nozioni che mette nei romanzi si legge benissimo....anche se per me il top è follett


----------



## Old reale (23 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> credo di si...al di là dell'attendibilità o veridicità delle nozioni che mette nei romanzi si legge benissimo....anche se per me il top è follett


 chi se ne frega se sono attendibili o false...la verosimi(g?)lianza è sufficiente....
mai letto follett


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

Ma che e' non si puo' fare una critica? Mha... sempre piu' basita!

Tra l'altro nessuno ha detto che non sappia scrivere


----------



## Old reale (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma che e' non si puo' fare una critica? Mha... sempre piu' basita!
> 
> Tra l'altro nessuno ha detto che non sappia scrivere


tra dire che è una cazzata cosmica e fare una critica non credi ci sia differenza?...se non lo credi devo dire il basito sono io...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> chi se ne frega se sono attendibili o false...la verosimi(g?)lianza è sufficiente....
> mai letto follett


ti sei perso molto...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> tra dire che è una cazzata cosmica e fare una critica non credi ci sia differenza?...se non lo credi devo dire il basito sono io...


Ho detto che ha scritto un sacco di cazzate... e si e' una critica.

Come e' una critica tua che King faccia cagare!


----------



## Old reale (23 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ti sei perso molto...


può essere...sta di fatto che follett scrive libri di migliaia di pagine e se c'è un intrigo o qualcosa da scoprire mi viene il nervoso dover leggere per tanto tempo per saperlo..


----------



## Old reale (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho detto che ha scritto un sacco di cazzate... e si e' una critica.
> 
> Come e' una critica tua che King faccia cagare!


 mai scritto che mi faccia cagare...ho scritto che non riesco ad andare avanti nel leggerlo perchè non lo trovo scorrevole...io ci vedo una bella differenza...*io* però...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mai scritto che mi faccia cagare...ho scritto che non riesco ad andare avanti nel leggerlo perchè non lo trovo scorrevole...io ci vedo una bella differenza...*io* però...


Io lo strovo scorrevolissimo ed e' la mia opinione... rispetto la tua.

Per me Brown ha scritto un sacco di cazzate ed e' la mia opinione. Rispettala!


----------



## Old reale (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io lo strovo scorrevolissimo ed e' la mia opinione... rispetto la tua.
> 
> Per me Brown ha scritto un sacco di cazzate ed e' la mia opinione. Rispettala!


ma le ha spacciate per vere? boh!


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma le ha spacciate per vere? boh!


Ma che cazzo c'entra la veridicita'? Ho letto romanzi con basi fantascientifiche molto piu' originali... quel romanzo e' un minestrone poco originale, poco studiato nei riferimenti scientifici/fantascientifici. 

A te e' piaciuto? Buon per te e' scritto bene... cio' non toglie che per me siano un monte di cazzate malcombinate... se ti scomodi a fare riferimenti alla fisica che almeno siano credibili.

Amen


----------



## Old reale (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo c'entra la veridicita'? Ho letto romanzi con basi fantascientifiche molto piu' originali... quel romanzo e' un minestrone poco originale, poco studiato nei riferimenti scientifici/fantascientifici.
> 
> A te e' piaciuto? Buon per te e' scritto bene... cio' non toglie che per me siano un monte di cazzate malcombinate
> 
> Amen


 beh, che tu lo trovi poco originale credo che già sia una critica più costruttiva che non dire che è una cazzata e stop.... IMHO.....


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> beh, che tu lo trovi poco originale credo che già sia una critica più costruttiva che non dire che è una cazzata e stop.... IMHO.....



Invece che rompere il cazzo appena entri magari dovresti leggere tutto quello che e' stato scritto... visto che questo thread e' il seguito di un altro.


----------



## Old reale (23 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Invece che rompere il cazzo appena entri magari dovresti leggere tutto quello che e' stato scritto... visto che questo thread e' il seguito di un altro.


 io ho scritto in base a quello che ho letto....
lettrice non c'è mica bisogno di litigare comunque...


----------



## Verena67 (23 Aprile 2009)

Oddio anche i Pilastri della Terra è un bel polpettone!


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma guarda che almeno io ho letto sia il codice da vinci che angeli e demoni e li ho letti tutti d'un fiato...a scrivere scrive bene


Concordo.
Io ho letto moltissima fantascienza, e per quanto mi sia trovato spesso davanti a concetti basati su presupposti scientifici errati, non mi sono mai "scandalizzato" più di tanto. Il libro era bello? Ok, tanto di guadagnato!
Perchè mai dovremmo andare a cercare "verità" storiche in un romanzo?
Per quale motivo la fantasia, la narrativa dovrebbe necessariamente essere presa come fonte di verità?
MI viene da fare il paragone con coloro che guardano certi programmi demenziali in TV e ne parlano come se fossero lo specchio della realtà e della società reale, si infervorano sui caratteri e le azioni dei protagonisti, ne fanno questioni di discussione e litigi, ed a volte, per assurdo, pure di disagio personale. Cacchio, la narrativa, lo spettacolo, la fantasia servono per creare emozioni, non per produrre una "realtà alternativa"!


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo c'entra la veridicita'? Ho letto romanzi con basi fantascientifiche molto piu' originali... quel romanzo e' un minestrone poco originale, poco studiato nei riferimenti scientifici/fantascientifici.
> 
> A te e' piaciuto? Buon per te e' scritto bene... cio' non toglie che per me siano un monte di cazzate malcombinate... se ti scomodi a fare riferimenti alla fisica che almeno siano credibili.
> 
> Amen


 Infatti la buona fantascienza dev'essere credibile. Io non ho mai letto l'autore di cui stiamo parlando, quindi non posso dare giudizi reali, ma mi fido abbastanza di quelli che mi hanno riportato.
Comunque, la storia della Maddalena che scappa con Gesù in Francia, dei merovingi,  è tutta roba vecchia di una trentina di anni... era tutto scritto in un famoso libro di due storici inglesi.
Poi sicuramente l'autore scrive bene, altrimenti non venderebbe milioni di copie.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oddio anche i Pilastri della Terra è un bel polpettone!


 è uno dei più bei libri che abbia letto.
anche la cattedrale era bello.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Aprile 2009)

*..........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti la buona fantascienza dev'essere credibile. Io non ho mai letto l'autore di cui stiamo parlando, quindi non posso dare giudizi reali, ma mi fido abbastanza di quelli che mi hanno riportato.
> Comunque, la storia della Maddalena che scappa con Gesù in Francia, dei merovingi,  è tutta roba vecchia di una trentina di anni... era tutto scritto in un famoso libro di due storici inglesi.
> Poi sicuramente l'autore scrive bene, altrimenti non venderebbe milioni di copie.


Prossimamente su questi schermi, un nuovo thread: il vostro romanzo/libro di fantascienza preferito. Si può fare'


----------



## Alce Veloce (24 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Prossimamente su questi schermi, un nuovo thread: il vostro romanzo/libro di fantascienza preferito. Si può fare'


Gia fatto.
Comunque:
"Cronache marziane" Ray Bradbury
"City" (anni senza fine) di C. Simak
"La strada delle Stelle" L. Niven, J. Pournelle
Ma poi un'infinità di altri. La fantascienza è ricca di opere grandiose ingiustamente snobbate dai più.


----------



## Nobody (24 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Gia fatto.
> Comunque:
> "Cronache marziane" Ray Bradbury
> "City" (anni senza fine) di C. Simak
> ...


 Oh yeah!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (24 Aprile 2009)

*..........*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Gia fatto.
> Comunque:
> "Cronache marziane" Ray Bradbury
> "City" (anni senza fine) di C. Simak
> ...



Film

L'invasione degli Ultracorpi di Don Siegel

A prova d'errore di Sydney Lumet

La Fuga di Logan di Michael Anderson con Michael York

2022  I sopravvissuti (Soylent Green) di Richard Fleischer con Charlton Heston

Rollerball di Norman Jewison con James Caan

1997 Fuga da New York di John Carpenter

Strange days di Katheryn Bigelow

Romanzi

Un oscuro scrutare di Philp Dick

I figli della notte di Jack Williamson

William Gibson Giù nel cyberspazio

Bruce Sterling isole nella rete

Il ciclo Invasione di Harry Turtledove


----------



## Old reale (24 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Prossimamente su questi schermi, un nuovo thread: il vostro romanzo/libro di fantascienza preferito. Si può fare'


 ma soprattutto...che non avete letto!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old reale (24 Aprile 2009)

Il sole nudo Isaac Asimov


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Aprile 2009)

Asimov non lo sopporto più.
Ha scritto un sacco di belle cose, daccordo, ma alla fine ha stufato, poi, alla fine, ha pure tentato di tirare l'elastico oltre il consentito, ed ha trascinato la saga della Fondazione in maniera troppo forzata, al punto di buttarci dentro pure R. Daneel Olivaw che con la Fondazine non c'entrava nulla. La storia di "Io, Noi, Gaia" mi ha letteralmente polverizzxato gli attributi.
Ogni tanto rileggo qualcosa, ma a fatica.
Eppoi, cacchio, nelle librerie a volte pare che la fantascienza l'abbia scritta solo lui!


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Aprile 2009)

Ah, dimenticavo: "Straniero in terra straniera", di Heinlein e "Eclissi Totale", di Brunner


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Aprile 2009)

io per una sorta di preconcetto che ho sempre avuto ad Asimov ed affini non mi sono mai accostata. Sto apprezzando però l'archeologia misterica
Luc Burgin "archeologia misterica"
zecharia sitchin "l'altra genesi" e "gi dei dalle lacrime d'oro"


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io per una sorta di preconcetto che ho sempre avuto ad Asimov ed affini non mi sono mai accostata. Sto apprezzando però l'archeologia misterica
> Luc Burgin "archeologia misterica"
> zecharia sitchin "l'altra genesi" e "gi dei dalle lacrime d'oro"


Leggiti "Impronte degli dei" di Gaham Hancock. Non è un romanzo, ma è quasi come se lo fosse. Avvincente.


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2009)

Comunque io non riesco a finire quel libro


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque io non riesco a finire quel libro


 Minchia, brucialo!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Minchia, brucialo!



No te lo spedisco! Quand'e' il tuo compleanno?


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No te lo spedisco! Quand'e' il tuo compleanno?


 Di striscio che ti do l'indirizzo...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Di striscio che ti do l'indirizzo...


Ma dai, ti faccio uno foto delle mie tette e te la metto come segnalibro...


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dai, ti faccio uno foto delle mie tette e te la metto come segnalibro...


 Non potresti mandare solo il segnalibro? Vale molto più quello, che le minchiate che stai leggendo...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non potresti mandare solo il segnalibro? Vale molto più quello, che le minchiate che stai leggendo...



Eh no... o tutto o niente


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Eh no... o tutto o niente


 vabbè, basta che non pretendi che lo legga...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> vabbè, basta che non pretendi che lo legga...



Son bionda ma non scema 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ovviamente lo devi leggere


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Son bionda ma non scema
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok, tanto qualche estimatore che lo legge e poi me lo racconta lo trovo...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok, tanto qualche estimatore che lo legge e poi me lo racconta lo trovo...


Impossibile


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Impossibile


 io invece credo di si


----------



## Iris (27 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti la buona fantascienza dev'essere credibile. Io non ho mai letto l'autore di cui stiamo parlando, quindi non posso dare giudizi reali, ma mi fido abbastanza di quelli che mi hanno riportato.
> Comunque, la storia della Maddalena che scappa con Gesù in Francia, dei merovingi, è tutta roba vecchia di una trentina di anni... era tutto scritto in un famoso libro di due storici inglesi.
> Poi sicuramente l'autore scrive bene, altrimenti non venderebbe milioni di copie.


Vero. Comprai un libretto che parlava di queste storielle una ventina di anni fa, ad un festival dell'Esoterismo. Ancora ce l'ho.


----------



## Iris (27 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque io non riesco a finire quel libro


E' buon segno.


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> E' buon segno.


----------



## Alce Veloce (27 Aprile 2009)

Ti spedisco io un bel libro (senza tette), però mi devi promettere di leggerne almeno il primo capitolo.
"Dahlgren" di R. Zelazny
Mi sono fatto dei nemici, con questo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Film
> 
> L'invasione degli Ultracorpi di Don Siegel
> 
> ...


Sono proprio di sotto-genere diverso ...anche se del genere fantascienza


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Aprile 2009)

*........*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono proprio di sotto-genere diverso ...anche se del genere fantascienza


Si hai ragione. Confondo sempre A prova di errore con un bellissimo film in cui un sommergibile sopravvissuto all'olocausto nucleare vaga per il mondo alla ricerca di altri sopravvissuti.
Lo ricordi: era anni 60 poi credo abbia avuto un remake.
La grandezza della science fiction sta anche nel fatto che è ricca di sottogeneri che le consentono di entrare con disinvoltura, caraterrizandolo, in molti altri generi narrativi.
Ai film aggiungerei Viaggio Allucinante, i primi Gozilla di Honda e il ciclo Alien.

Passiamo all'horror, ladies and gentlemen?
Ps Persa, sei una vera appassionata di cinema, e spazi con disinvoltura dal bellico alla fantascienza. Complimenti


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Si hai ragione. Confondo sempre A prova di errore con un bellissimo film in cui un sommergibile sopravvissuto all'olocausto nucleare vaga per il mondo alla ricerca di altri sopravvissuti.
> Lo ricordi: era anni 60 poi credo abbia avuto un remake.
> La grandezza della science fiction sta anche nel fatto che è ricca di sottogeneri che le consentono di entrare con disinvoltura, caraterrizandolo, in molti altri generi narrativi.
> Ai film aggiungerei Viaggio Allucinante, i primi Gozilla di Honda e il ciclo Alien.
> ...


Sui film ti appoggio unicamente per i primi due alien (gli altri sono abbastanza lassativi, soprattutto poi quella schifezza di Alien vs Predator. Se lo potevano risparmiare) Godzilla non lo sopporto, viaggio allucinante dev'esserci in una cineteca che si rispetti, ma guardarlo una seconda volta mi sembra superfluo.
Mars Attack per me è un capolavoro (oltretutto, per quanto farsesco, fatto pure bene tecnicamente).
La serie di Guerre Stellari mi è sempre piaciuta per gli effetti speciali, lassativa per la storia. Tra i più recenti non male La guerra dei mondi, ma dovevano risparmiarsi di far vedere i soliti alieni mostruosi.
Tornando ai libri, mi piacciono un casino quelli un pò crepuscolari, e quelli a sfondo paranormale.
Ho letto un casino di racconti e romanzi brevi sulla terra dopo l'uomo, ma sempre in raccolte, quindi non mi ricordo titoli ed autori.
Cacchio, mi avete fatto venire voglia di andare in soffitta a rispolverare i vecchi "Urania" degli anni '50 (ne ho un bel pò, lasciatimi da mio padre)


----------



## Nobody (28 Aprile 2009)

Soprattutto il 4° Alien, la Clonazione, è orribile! Alien vs Predator... beh, l'unica scena degna è quando Bova viene divorato


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Soprattutto il 4° Alien, la Clonazione, è orribile! Alien vs Predator... beh, l'unica scena degna è quando Bova viene divorato


Purtroppo l'ho visto davvero, e ti posso dire che purtroppo Bova non viene divorato: per fortuna gli spara la tizia, perchè lui è stato "inseminato". Mi sarebbe dispiaciuto per Alien, se se lo fosse dovuto mangiare.


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2009)

*bova*

come attore non mi fa impazzire ma pare una bella persona in mezzo a tanti cialtroni.


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> come attore non mi fa impazzire ma pare una bella persona in mezzo a tanti cialtroni.


Maddai, su, concedimi un pò di invidia maschile.
Un calendario mio non se lo attaccherebbe nessuna al muro, come ho visto in parecchi uffici a prevalenza femminile.


----------



## Minerva (28 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Maddai, su, concedimi un pò di invidia maschile.
> Un calendario mio non se lo attaccherebbe nessuna al muro, come ho visto in parecchi uffici a prevalenza femminile.


 più che altromipiace il suo essere padre e marito mai chiaccherato, il suo amore per gli animali e il suo impegno sociale.
umile e timido....una perla rara, insomma


----------



## Old Sgargiula (28 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sui film ti appoggio unicamente per i primi due alien (gli altri sono abbastanza lassativi, soprattutto poi quella schifezza di Alien vs Predator. Se lo potevano risparmiare) Godzilla non lo sopporto, viaggio allucinante dev'esserci in una cineteca che si rispetti, ma guardarlo una seconda volta mi sembra superfluo.
> Mars Attack per me è un capolavoro (oltretutto, per quanto farsesco, fatto pure bene tecnicamente).
> La serie di Guerre Stellari mi è sempre piaciuta per gli effetti speciali, lassativa per la storia. Tra i più recenti non male La guerra dei mondi, ma dovevano risparmiarsi di far vedere i soliti alieni mostruosi.
> Tornando ai libri, mi piacciono un casino quelli un pò crepuscolari, e quelli a sfondo paranormale.
> ...


A me guerre stellari piace... la storia... gli effetti speciali degli episodi IV, V  e VI visti ora fanno sorridere.

Per me la serie di Star Trek da punti a tutti


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Aprile 2009)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> A me guerre stellari piace... la storia... gli effetti speciali degli episodi IV, V e VI visti ora fanno sorridere.
> 
> Per me la serie di Star Trek da punti a tutti


 Siamo proprio tutti diversi.
Star trek mi ha provocato crisi peristaltiche fin dai telefilm originali. Non sopporto quelle facce umane vestite da alieni dei poveri.
Da ragazzino mi piaceva 1999, ma dopo un pò ha stufato.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (28 Aprile 2009)

Film horror...i classici The night of the living dead e  Dawn of the dead di Romero... The Shinning de su maistru, La casa di Sam Raimi... piu' recenti gli ultimi 5 minuti di The Blair witch project mi hanno fatto strizza... Rec me la sono fatta in mano!

The ring quello giapponese mi ha disturbato... 

Libri non so ci devo pensare


----------



## Old Sgargiula (28 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Siamo proprio tutti diversi.
> Star trek mi ha provocato crisi peristaltiche fin dai telefilm originali. Non sopporto quelle facce umane vestite da alieni dei poveri.
> Da ragazzino mi piaceva 1999, ma dopo un pò ha stufato.


Di Star trek sono belli i particolari... tipo l'astronave che va ad antimateria e storie di curvature varie... il teletrasporto batte tutti!

Poi il fatto che tutti gli alieni siano umanoidi un po' prende ai coglioni. 

Pero' era una bella serie pulita a me piaceva... tanto di cappello ai completini anni 70


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sui film ti appoggio unicamente per i primi due alien (gli altri sono abbastanza lassativi, soprattutto poi quella schifezza di Alien vs Predator. Se lo potevano risparmiare) Godzilla non lo sopporto, viaggio allucinante dev'esserci in una cineteca che si rispetti, ma guardarlo una seconda volta mi sembra superfluo.
> Mars Attack per me è un capolavoro (oltretutto, per quanto farsesco, fatto pure bene tecnicamente).
> La serie di Guerre Stellari mi è sempre piaciuta per gli effetti speciali, lassativa per la storia. Tra i più recenti non male La guerra dei mondi, ma dovevano risparmiarsi di far vedere i soliti alieni mostruosi.
> Tornando ai libri, mi piacciono un casino quelli un pò crepuscolari, e quelli a sfondo paranormale.
> ...


 Guerre Stellari è ...Guerre Stellari è mitologia e non si discute.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2009)

Se no anche Matrix potrebbe essere definito fantascienza ...ma è filosofia


----------



## Old Sgargiula (28 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se no anche Matrix potrebbe essere definito fantascienza ...ma è filosofia


Gurda Persa di Matrix posso anche salvare la storia... pero' i personaggi non li reggo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2009)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Gurda Persa di Matrix posso anche salvare la storia... pero' i personaggi non li reggo








  ho cambiato avatar


----------



## Old Sgargiula (28 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ho cambiato avatar



Ma hai visto il mio visino? Ti pare possa spaventarmi quella sciacquetta?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2009)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Ma hai visto il mio visino? Ti pare possa spaventarmi quella sciacquetta?


 Forse lei no ...ma la pistola forse..


----------



## Alce Veloce (28 Aprile 2009)

Matrix è un esempio di come si può fare un buon prodotto a sfondo fantascientifico massacrando senza ritegno ogni buon senso scientifico. La premessa della storia, riguardo al perchè gli esseri umani vengono tenuti in quelle condizioni è un controsenso. Un organismo, in qualsiasi condizione, consuma energia, non la produce. In compenso tutto il resto è carino
Bell'avatar, Persa. Lei è mascolina di viso, ma ragazzi che fisico!


----------



## Old Sgargiula (28 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse lei no ...ma la pistola forse..


Tze... le faccio fare la fine delle Falklands.

Ho ancora amici


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2009)

Sgargiula ha detto:


> Tze... le faccio fare la fine delle Falklands.
> 
> Ho ancora amici


----------

